# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  Vyatta (Xorp) Routing Os

## mojiro

http://www.vyatta.com/
http://www.vyatta.com/123/demo_123.php




> *Vyatta: Open-Source Networking*
> 
> Vyatta has changed the networking world by developing the first commercially supported, open-source router, firewall, VPN solution to provide an alternative to over-priced, inflexible products from proprietary vendors. Vyatta delivers the features, performance, and reliability of an enterprise-class secure router with the added benefits of flexible deployment options--x86 hardware, blade servers, virtualization-- freedom to integrate applications, and the economic advantages of commodity hardware and components.

----------


## acoul

σε έχουν προλάβει ...

----------

